# Nouveau, "KMS not enabled" when it should be

## audiodef

I just upgraded my GTX 460 GPU to a GTX 960. I had to hunt down some answers to make the nvidia driver go away after installing nouveau. Now I'm at the point where the nvidia driver is gone, but no matter what I do, Xorg.0.log says that KMS is not enabled, even though I've enabled nouveau in the kernel both as a module and compiled-in (not at the same time, obviously. I tried one, then the other, but it makes no difference here). 

I am stuck. What exactly do I need to do to make nouveau work and get KMS going?

EDIT:

Just learned this chipset is simply not supported before kernel 4.0 rc.

----------

## ulenrich

cat /proc/cmdline

should not have any of nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0 blacklist=nouveau

also look at /etc/modules for blacklist and my .config

# zcat /proc/config.gz |grep  -e DRM -e FB -e NOUV |grep -v '#'

CONFIG_X86_SYSFB=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE=y

----------

## VoidMage

...IIRC, CONFIG_FB_VESA should actually be not set.

----------

## ulenrich

@VoidMage, thanks for this hint, it boots a second faster.  *VoidMage wrote:*   

> ...IIRC, CONFIG_FB_VESA should actually be not set.

  Tried nvidiafb but got me:

```
Apr 09 11:28:00 maci kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LGPU] enabled at IRQ 16

Apr 09 11:28:00 maci kernel: nvidiafb 0000:02:00.0: BAR 1: can't reserve [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

Apr 09 11:28:00 maci kernel: nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions
```

 using

```
#  zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -e DRM -e FB -e NOUV |grep -v '#' 

CONFIG_X86_SYSFB=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_ADV7511=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_DEFAULT=2

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE=y
```

 Do I need CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA at all, may be CONFIG_FB_EFI is enough?

----------

